# Building a Canopy question.



## Thunderbeard (Dec 2, 2012)

I want to build a canopy that I can put up and take down for each hunting trip. I would like to make it atleast 10'X20'  using PVC pipe and a tarp. Does anyone have any drawings or recommendations?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2012)

For the ground or on a trailer frame?  My dad and uncle made a pvc frame that mounted to a utility trailer and we camped out of it at Ocmulgee and a few other places.  Mounting it to the trailer meant no wet stuff in there.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Dec 2, 2012)

From the ground. I want to us it to eat and cook under.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 2, 2012)

A coworker has made a few canopies with chain link fence top rail and special fittings. They  make pvc fittings for canopies also.

http://www.creativeshelters.com/Fittings/PVC-Structure-Fitting.aspx


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 2, 2012)

Check Tractor Supply.  They have shelters like you are talking about made with steel tubing that are not very expensive and have the cross fittings and bent Tees etc. to make it easier.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 3, 2012)

I would want metal over pvc, as PVC will weaken over time, especially when exposed to sunlight.  Metal conduit should work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

SGADawg said:


> Check Tractor Supply.  They have shelters like you are talking about made with steel tubing that are not very expensive and have the cross fittings and bent Tees etc. to make it easier.



^^^This^^^

For $130 you just about can't fabricate one this cheap, plus you can get other smaller tarps to form side walls.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/shelte...x-20-ft-length-x-9-1-2-ft-peak-height-1110060


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 3, 2012)

Make sure you figure out a way to anchor what ever canopy you build. I've see EZ Ups eaze their way on top of the house in a wind storm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Make sure you figure out a way to anchor what ever canopy you build. I've see EZ Ups eaze their way on top of the house in a wind storm.



At my other house I used the TS 10x20 for many years to park my truck under. Instead of the tiny stakes they provided for anchors I drove 2ft. rebar in at each post and tied a rope from the frame to the rebar, never had an issue in the highest of winds.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Dec 3, 2012)

Cool...Thanks.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 3, 2012)

Sams club has a 10X20 canopy for about $200.00......Fairly easy
to put up and take down.....2 guys can do it easy.....
Not sure you can make one from PVC and a good tarp for much less....
It has anchor legs so wind will not move it....


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 4, 2012)

This is what I use but it stays up year round, I got it at Tractor Supply for around $200. I do take the canopy off of it in the spring after deer season so it doesn't blow away.


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At my other house I used the TS 10x20 for many years to park my truck under. Instead of the tiny stakes they provided for anchors I drove 2ft. rebar in at each post and tied a rope from the frame to the rebar, never had an issue in the highest of winds.



The screw in the ground things to put your dog on work great and they are cheap. I use those on my canopy on the 5th wheel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

riprap said:


> The screw in the ground things to put your dog on work great and they are cheap. I use those on my canopy on the 5th wheel.



That's a good idea!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> The screw in the ground things to put your dog on work great and they are cheap. I use those on my canopy on the 5th wheel.




I use 10" landscape spikes......


----------

